

Hacker Lifestyle Tips: How to Feel Satisfied with Every Day - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/hacker-lifestyle-tips-how-to-feel-satisfied-with-every-day/

======
GuiA
Every day, 1 hour working out, 6 hours getting paid, 3 hours doing something
cool.

Leaves plenty of time for going out/family/leisure time and a healthy dose of
sleep :)

------
tibbon
On the working out, does anyone have any suggestions for not feeling the next
day like they got their asses kicked? While not "working out", I motorcycled
for around 6 hours yesterday in 90F+ weather, with a good bit of manual labor
before that for two hours. Today, I feel like utter shit and have gotten
little done. My arms, back and hands are killing me and I feel very
unproductive. This is the main thing that keeps me away from more constant
working out. I don't want to always feel tired or worn out.

~~~
Mizza
The more you do it, the less this happens.

You feel it a lot when you first start exercising, but not so much after that.
You don't want to over-do it - it seems a lot better to do a little bit of
exercise on a regular basis than lots rarely.

~~~
tibbon
Gotcha. While I know that motorcycling isn't traditional exercise, it beats
the hell out of me. I've got a comfortable bike that fits me well, but still
any trip over 3-4 hours still starts pushing me. When I did Ohio to Boston in
April, it physically decimated me with the wind, distance, cold and rain.

~~~
Mizza
I've never been on a motorcycle (I like my skin where it is) - what kind of
exercise it?

There is a substantial difference between resistance and aerobic exercise - I
find it's good to have both, and that they both compliment each other.
Stronger leg muscles mean higher jumps and a faster stride, and aerobic
training means better use of oxygen, so more reps, etc etc etc.

~~~
tibbon
I'd most compare it to yoga I suppose. You're in a weird position, its really
hard on your wrists as you're putting a good bit of weight and pressure on
them. Lots of precise muscle control, as small movements of your head even can
direct your motion. You're being hit constantly with wind, and your muscles
tense up a lot. Also, its very hot (or sometimes very cold) frequently. Not
'exercise' as much as abuse and strain.

------
espinchi
Simple but pretty powerful, thanks!

Definitely not that easy for people with full-time jobs, when you factor in
the commute, the lunch break, etc, plus a bit of time for socializing and
such.

For those working for themselves, this is a great To Do list. Just 3 items per
day :)

------
alexshye
Ideally, someone could overlap #1 and #3: make money out of something cool you
want to see in the world.

~~~
Mizza
Doing this is, of course, awesome, but perhaps not always optimal.

Art which is not financially motivated can take more risks, you know what I
mean? Although getting paid to do something you love is always a good feeling.

------
j45
I love how painfully simple it is.

I love how this makes the minds of any doubters or complicaters squirm and
saying it's not that easy.

But it really is.

Being productive in more than one area of your life makes you feel much more
satisfied overall, instead of just satisfaction in one area. Otherwise one
ends up like the dude with one really strong arm.

------
freshnote
Simple, unless you get full-blown OCD like I do over certain ideas. Then
everything: exercising, sleep, eating healthy, etc all goes out the window
until the obsession reaches its ultimate conclusion.

So no, it's not so simple for some people.

~~~
Mizza
Everything in moderation, even moderation. Sometimes it's good to go balls-
deep in to a manic obsession over a problem/task.

